# [SOLVED] revision A05, factory reset



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

i need help performing a factory/default settings restet in the revision A05 bios. after pokeing around for a bit i was unable to figure out how, couldnt find it on google so i came here.


----------



## Kenji_03 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

do a jumper reset. Every motherboard is unique in it's jumper settings so you will have to find the manual for that motherboard to do a jumper "hard reset"


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

Hello, 

Post the make/model of the PC. If this is a custom build then post specs.


----------



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

thanks for the recomendation, 
will the board's manual have something telling me whear to move the jumper? 
and its a dell dimension 2400

i was trying to reset the bios becouse the computer starts and loads the bios but after that it goes to a blank screne and never boots from any thing, i checked all the conections on the inside just for kicks but they all looked good. I'll do what you reccomend then get back to you.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

In the BIOS under Drive Configuration is the HDD recognized?


----------



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

yes it is, i also tryed with a windows boot from cd disk and nothing changed, what i find odd is there are no error messages or any thing saying it cant find something to boot from


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

Did you set the cdrom as the first boot device when trying to boot to the Window cd?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

I would reset the BIOS to defaults, then change the boot order to CD first, HDD second


----------



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

ok so i looked up the motherboard but im still not sure how to set the jumpers in order to perform a hard reset


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

You can reset to defaults from within BIOS


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

Boot the system into the BIOS.

Once on the Setup screen press <ALT> + < F>

You should hear a beep.

Reset time (if needed)

Hit < Esc > and exit saving changes.


----------



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

hey guys thanks for your help, the computer wound up just kind of fixing its self... were not sure really what happened but it works now


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: revision A05, factory reset*

That's better than destroying it by itself!!


----------

